# Tipping wood sellers for delivery?



## jdscj8 (Dec 16, 2009)

Listening to a fella rant and rave at the co-op this morning about people this year not tipping when he delivers wood to them got me thinking, so I asked him how much he thinks he should get, he said he at least 15% of the total bill, he is charging $115 a cord for oak ash and maple mix, and $40 a cord to deliver it. I think the delivery charge should take care of everything in my opinion, i don't tip the feed delivery driver when he delivers, and i don't ever get tipped for delivering hay bales and i don't expect to, thats why i have a delivery charge. So should you tip him or not, if so how much would you think was fair? Opinions from buyers and sellers would be great.   JD


----------



## billb3 (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't get  this whole new everyone -is -entitled -to -a -tip crap.

Same with the christmas bonus BS.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 16, 2009)

WELL YAAAA!!  100% tip  MMMMMMMMMM   HMMMMMMMMMMM!!

Seriously though, In 22 years of delivering firewood I have prolly only been tipped 10 times.
If you lived in NYC the delivery guy wood have had his hand out the window before the delivery truck got stopped.
I don't believe a tip is necessary, although a nice gesture and will get you on the top of the list next year. My wood is priced accordingLEE and therefore don't expect extra.


----------



## DriveByWire (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm assuming he stacked it all properly and covered it and that's why he felt a tip was appropriate, right?


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2009)

At his prices I see why he thinks that, (115.00 a cord is very cheap delivered ) maybe he should just raise the price and forget about tips?


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Dec 16, 2009)

interchangabLEE said:
			
		

> WELL YAAAA!!  100% tip  MMMMMMMMMM   HMMMMMMMMMMM!!
> 
> Seriously though, In 22 years of delivering firewood I have prolly only been tipped 10 times.
> If you lived in NYC the delivery guy wood have had his hand out the window before the delivery truck got stopped.
> I don't believe a tip is necessary, although a nice gesture and will get you on the top of the list next year. My wood is priced accordingLEE and therefore don't expect extra.



Lee - What do you recommend for tipping your woodguy? (I get 2 to 3 cords delivered each year, and last year I told him that he looked a little short....stacked it up later, and it was three cords on the button....always gives me a full load)
I was just thinking about a gift cert or something to the local mexican place?


----------



## jdscj8 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats the truth about NYC.
I don't know how or if he stacks it, just that he delivers it.
He was bragging just before he started throwin a fit about getting all this wood for free. Its stuff they can't use at the mill, been damaged or something wrong with it. I mean he gets it in 3 ft sec. and dropped at his place for free, he cuts them once and splits them. He sells them that cheap to get rid of them.
Mixed hardwoods are going for about $150-200 a cord delivered so hes pretty close to the average around here after his delivery fee. 
I need to get into that racket. JD


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Dec 16, 2009)

Traditionally the owner of a business is never tipped. To many (Most) it would be considered an insult. Employees of businesses are tipped when they provide excellent service.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 16, 2009)

Stephen in SoKY said:
			
		

> Traditionally the owner of a business is never tipped. To many (Most) it would be considered an insult. Employees of businesses are tipped when they provide excellent service.



U can insult me all U want! I don't care!  
Don't know what planet yur from . I have never seen a business owner turn down a tip.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 16, 2009)

If the guy did something out of the ordinary or gave really good service or maybe even included kindling at no extra cost or something like that, then perhaps a tip would be okay. Otherwise, sorry.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 16, 2009)

Stephen in SoKY said:
			
		

> Traditionally the owner of a business is never tipped. To many (Most) it would be considered an insult. Employees of businesses are tipped when they provide excellent service.


agreed (although I don't think they'd be insulted). I do, however, give my woodguy a little extra Christmas time (not this year, cause i didn't even use him). Sometimes, when i'm feeling that the wood I got was better in quality, or he went out of his way to get it to me quicker than normal, then i throw an extra $5 into the check (I get it by the truckload) I guess that makes it a tip, but it's nice that he doesn't want or expect it (nor should he). I consider it something to make sure i'm higher up on his client list. I want his best wood, and I want to be the guy who gets it first when there's a storm coming my way.


----------



## Gator eye (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope.



Now that I posted in your thread I will be expecting a tip before Christmas. ;-P


----------



## bluefrier (Dec 16, 2009)

I tip people to show appreciatiation for there work or kindness.  I guy from sears came out to look at the refrigerator and when he got done he said how much do you think this is going  to cost?  I said between 100 - 150.  He said no it's free I ran the serial number in our database and it's still under warranty from the previous owners.  This guy got a decent tip.  If someone is demanding a tip then that's a good reason not to give them a tip.


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Dec 16, 2009)

I certainly meant no offense. However, as an example, the next time you use your attorney ask to speak with a partner in the firm and offer him/her an extra $50. I doubt it will be accepted with much enthiusiasm.

That said, you must understand that I view the owners of a firewood business the same as a partner in a law firm. Both provide a service/product that people need. They should both provide that service honestly& to the best of their abilities.

If you feel compelled to acknowledge the efforts of a business owner, refer your friends to them. The additional business will mean a great deal more to them than an extra $20.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 16, 2009)

Stephen, Do you tip the law clerk, that works for the lawyer?


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Dec 16, 2009)

No. I have however remembered his EA at Christmas. But, it wasn't a tip at the time service was rendered. Nor is she a partner in the firm.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 16, 2009)

Extraordinary service above and beyond the normal and agreed upon business deal . . . deserves an extraordinary moment . . . a tip perhaps. However, normal transaction = no tip.


----------



## gregp553 (Dec 16, 2009)

Too much tipping and too many people "expecting" a tip.  You tip the wood guy if he goes well above and beyond what you expected, and you want him to remember you next time.  But giving a tip for someone just doing their job, well, I don't get it.


----------



## jdscj8 (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree with referals, thats the only way i sell hay. When i have someone call for hay that says X person told them about me, that means i've got good product and or good service, and how many people are they going to refer,which means more money for me, which means more to me then getting a tip. I have a list of all my customers and every time i get a referal i put who refered them. I have some that have refered alot af people, so i'll thow in 10 small bales or a extra big bale when i deliver to them to show my thanks.    JD


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 16, 2009)

I never tipped the "oil man".......


----------



## basswidow (Dec 16, 2009)

If he's bringing you good wood and it is a full cord,  I would consider a tip,  especially if you are going to continue to use him.  It might ensure that the wood he brings is the best they have and that he loads the truck alittle fuller then he does other customers.

I've only tipped a wood delivery once - it was a high school kid with his own business and he did me right with the quantity and quality of the wood and his price was low.  I may buy from him again and I want him to remember me and treat me the same.  But I would guess the majority of wood sellers are NOT tipped unless they go beyond expectations in quantity quality or even stack.


----------



## EJL923 (Dec 16, 2009)

That doesn't make much sense to me, the fact that if he is advertsing a full cord and he brings a full cord, that he be tipped.  If the wood guy says $xxx/cord, then that is what he is getting.  It is your job to see if it s a cord and in fact seasoned or unseasoned as specified.  From there, you pay accordingly.  If you dont like it, find another wood guy.  If he says he usually doesnt deliver or delivers that extra distance at no charge, then i could see a reason.

I'm not cheap, but I am also not handing out money in which i worked just as hard as he did for.

I'm not really sure what I am ranting about here, but I will sum it up.  Include it in the price, or dont complain about it.  Us consumers dont need to be guessing what it takes to get good service.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 16, 2009)

I wouldn't tip for wood delivery where I have paid a delivery charge either separately stated or implied in the price of the wood. The one place I do tip the proprietor is my barber shop. I will only let the owner cut my hair and I remember all those years growing up that tip money paid for our Christmas presents from mom the one chair beauty shop owner.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 16, 2009)

Will only tip for great service and quality!

Otherwise it is the agreed price.


----------



## basswidow (Dec 16, 2009)

EJL923 said:
			
		

> That doesn't make much sense to me, the fact that if he is advertsing a full cord and he brings a full cord, that he be tipped.  If the wood guy says $xxx/cord, then that is what he is getting.  It is your job to see if it s a cord and in fact seasoned or unseasoned as specified.  From there, you pay accordingly.  If you dont like it, find another wood guy.  If he says he usually doesnt deliver or delivers that extra distance at no charge, then i could see a reason.
> 
> .



I only mentioned that - because I felt the price , even with delivery was a great price for a cord of wood (in my area - it would be hard to get a full cord for that).  If that is the market rate - then the fact that he delivers a full cord is not in itself worthy of a tip.  Alittle more then a cord and outstanding quality (and maybe his price is well below market) I'd slip him alittle extra - not a BIG tip,  just alittle extra.  Going beyond his delivery area is also another good reason.  

But I agree that he shouldn't be complaining.  No one is entitled to a tip for delivering wood.


----------



## iceman (Dec 16, 2009)

well, long time ago i tipped the firewood guy very well...  but that was because i would call him and he would bring me wood half price... so i figured it out one day he was actually overfilling his truck for deliveries.. 2 cord=3 so he would drop the 2 off and bring me one...  i was feeling bad .. then one day we were drinking a beer and he told me his boss was a pain .. not paying him right etc.. he told me to go look at the operation....  WHOA  10s of thousands of cords tree length with a HUGE processor that went up 30 ft in the air... needless to say i figured it out he was prolly stealing that extra wood    as much as it hurt had to cut it off .. didnt wanna be on the news as part of a firewood scam(lol)  but sometimes i wish i hadnt as the guy  charges 225-250 for wood plus delivery when everyone else is 150-175 for green no delivery charge... i ask for green... "they dont sell green"  "all their wood has been cut and stacked log length for at least 1 yr!  --- so we here know its really green!


----------



## Nonprophet (Dec 17, 2009)

I should note that I'm NOT a big fan of tipping.......

If it's quality wood at a really cheap price, and, the guy is pleasant to deal with, then yes, I'd give him a tip in the hopes that it would curry me favor in the future.  When I used to buy wood, I would always tree the delivery person well i.e. I was ready for the load (car and trucks moved, etc), offered him/them refreshments, and, if I really liked him/them and the wood was good I'd send them home with a 12 pack and that seemed to work really well for me. 

NP


----------



## par0thead151 (Dec 17, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Extraordinary service above and beyond the normal and agreed upon business deal . . . deserves an extraordinary moment . . . a tip perhaps. However, normal transaction = no tip.




when assholes expect a tip, i get pissed off.
a tip is for doing something above and beyond the expected level of service.
i run a loading dock 40 hours a week, and i have only once been tipped by a customer. ONCE! i load up their vehicles with anywhere from 500-2500# of product. by hand. no pallet jack, loose cartons weighing 30-47#
if they are older or have a health problem i always offer to load it for them,, instead of handing it off to them from the docks edge and they place it in their truck/pickup/van.

do i expect a tip? no way. im doing my job.
however when i did get a tip(50 bucks too!) i was ecstatic for a week.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 17, 2009)

It's not proper etiquette to tip the owner.  It's the hired help working minimum wage that deserves the tip.

At the price my wood guy charges me, he's tipping himself.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 17, 2009)

I should back up and say there is one time that I always tip . . . waiters and waitresses . . . since they're working below minimum wage and the tipping is part of the package deal.

Other than wait staff, I don't tip very often . . . but then again I don't use services that require a lot of tipping. In fact the only other time I remember tipping folks involved guides -- white water rafting guides on the Kennebec, Penobscot and Dead Rivers . . . tour guides on a Carribean vacation a few years ago. Oh yeah, just remembered . . . I also tip hotel chambermaids.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 17, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I also tip hotel chambermaids.


One job I was working construction and staying in a camp.  There, the chambermaids were making really good money, definately NOT minimum wage.  Anyway, I hate having loose change in my pocket so I would always empty my pocket and toss the change into an ashtray.  The chambermaid must have thought I was tipping her as she always emptied the ashtray.  She was doing a good job cleaning my room so I dared not stop putting my change in the ashtray for fear I may not get as good service.

I used to save up all my loose change and give it to my two young sons whenever I went home for a visit.  I had to go buy change so as not to disappoint them.  I also didn't want to have to explain to the wife that I gave away all my change to the chambermaid.


----------



## roddy (Dec 17, 2009)

go the extra mile,make my task easier,a gratuity will surely come your way,doing the bare minimum,expect the same....


----------



## Hurricane (Dec 17, 2009)

No tip from me. If the guy does a good job and delivers quality I will use again, if not then say-la-vee. 

I think tipping is out of control these days. I do not think you need to tip anyone for doing their job they get paid to do. 

Some people work in jobs where they pay is tips and that is different.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 17, 2009)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> ...if not then say-la-vee...


Funny how you Americans put your own slant on French sayings like this and "walla" (voilà).  Whenever I see "walla" I think of the place Walla Walla, Washington.

"C'est La Vie" translates to "This is life".  That kinda sounds like you accept it.  Did you mean that or "good bye"?

p.s. Yes, I am the self-appointed language police.  :coolcheese:


----------



## StackedLumber (Dec 17, 2009)

tipping the wood delivery guy??  Do you tip UPS? the postman? the propane delivery guy?  They are being paid to DELIVER the wood, and aren't doing you a favor by delivering it!  Drives me nuts the mentality that we have to leave a tip-had a waitress expect a tip at a serve yourself buffet-she didn't even have to get drinks!  All she did was ask us if we wanted the buffet, said help yourself, and gave us our bill at the end.  Then she had th audacity to ask:  "Do you want your change, or is it the tip this evening"  I started to say something in return but the boss (wife) splintered my shin w/ her high heel.  

Sure, give a little something at Christmas as a GIFT, but not an expected tip.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Dec 17, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Hurricane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was just givin ya the Jersey version  :cheese:


----------



## Hurricane (Dec 17, 2009)

If you are the language police you do not want to follow me. I speak all kinds of crap and write like I speak. You have a full time job trying to fix me 

I meant good bye, and by no means accept bad product or service. The best way I can get back at a business it to never give them any of my money again. 

Screw me once shame on you screw me twice and shame on me.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 17, 2009)

ilikewood said:
			
		

> He was just givin ya the Jersey version  :cheese:


Phonetically would that be the "Joysey voysion"? ;-P 

Such diversity is the spice of of life. :coolsmile:


----------



## basswidow (Dec 17, 2009)

ilikewood said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey now -  why's it always got to be Jersey.  You don't want to go there - cause Northern NJ is well represented here!  We might just have to pull a soprano on ya!


----------



## Creek-Chub (Dec 18, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> "C'est La Vie" translates to "This is life".  :



Technically, it's translated as "It's the life".

Usage would be more like "That's life", or "That's the way the cookie crumbles".

Just sayin'...


----------



## ribs1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Stephen in SoKY said:
			
		

> Traditionally the owner of a business is never tipped. To many (Most) it would be considered an insult. Employees of businesses are tipped when they provide excellent service.


I agree with this and follow this rule.  I also follow the rule that if I get charged for delivery than no tip.  No delivery charge? Tip.


----------



## Tony H (Dec 18, 2009)

Heck (most of) the wood guy's around here that I have dealt with deserve a shovel upside the head more than a tip !


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 18, 2009)

I've never bought firewood, so I know nothing about the proper protocols dealing with guys that sell and deliver it, but from the experiences in this forum Ive read it sounds like the best tip you could give them would be to tell them that "wood burns better if it's been split and seasoned for a couple years"...... How's that for a helpful TIP?  ;-)


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 18, 2009)

HehHeh . . . been enjoying the French and American translations . . . around here I would guess many folks know the correct spelling since Maine has a fairly large population of French speakers . . . particularly in Waterville, L-A (Lewiston and Auburn for non Mainers) and The County (i.e. Aroostook County).

I often use French phrases  . . . correctly I might add . . . but not as much as my cousin's LA self-proclaimed "Frenchman" husband.

OK, enough for me. Au revoir . . . or as the Americans might say . . . say-la-vie or Oh-re-va.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 18, 2009)

Ja, I don't want to come off as a littérateur but many French translations need to be paraphrased to convey the meaning or intent and not be too literal.  Since it is unlikely I will "see" you later I won't say au revoir but rather adieu!


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 18, 2009)

this is about the only french I know: "I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!"

not sure what that translates to in English, but I'm pretty sure it's a compliment reserved for your in-laws during the holiday season.


----------



## Duetech (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't tip the fuel oil man or the propane man or the mail man and I don't tip the store for putting a roof over the merchandise I buy. The only real tip I get at work is "show up the next day or don't get paid". He is the business man incharge of his prices. My tip to him would be do a good job and sell a good product and I might buy from you again. Don't and I won't and I will tell others about the bad deal I got. I tip waitresses because the businesses they work for usually won't pay them what they are worth. I have sold and bought wood and my thought to him is "are your prices so low that you think to undercut everybody else and then expect me to tip you so your wood costs more than the competition?" *Hey I have to "work for my money too!"* How about I buy the other guys wood and give you a farewell? That's free! My tip would be "get caller ID and don't answer the phone if you know the people don't tip." 

Just because somebody else wants to give their money away because somebody else said they should bothers me.


----------



## leftyscott (Dec 20, 2009)

I delivered my first ever load of wood last week $50 for 1/3 cord.  I helped the dude stack it... fiance of my co-worker.  I even brought an extra pair of gloves for him.  His fiance told me he has soft hands.  LMAO.  HE WAS BITCHING THE ENTIRE TIME ABOUT HIS SOFT HANDS.  It was hilarious.

I got an extra $5 but it was entertaining.


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll tip if someone does an outstanding job, but not just the job I was paying them to do.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 20, 2009)

I pay cash on the dash.  He probably tips himself more when the wife doesn't know how much went in his pocket.  A lot of guys around here don't let their wives know how much they take home.  I pay my neighbor in beer cuz his wife will take the cash if I paid him in green.


----------



## jdscj8 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wanted to thank all y'all for all your opinions, and French lessons, its been interestin.   JD


----------



## soupy1957 (Jan 18, 2010)

There's a difference between a "tip" and a "bribe."  I've been approached at times by Suppliers who are under scrutiny for Qualification as one of our "Approved" Suppliers.  It's UNETHICAL to accept a "gift" and I think personally, it's "unethical" to offer a gift for preferential treatment.  If I order a cord, and it ain't a cord; or if I asked for 16 - 18 logs, and half the load is 20," I'm paying him less than his price or I might refuse his load, altogether.  If I order "Dry/Seasoned" and he brings me  "wet/green" I'm sending him away with NADA!
        -Soupy1957


----------



## edporch (Jan 18, 2010)

He needs to sell his wood for a price he can live with. If he wants to add a charge for delivery and/or stacking it, then he needs to say that up front. Then the buyer can decide if they want it delivered and/or stacked, or will pick it up and haul it their self.


----------



## NWfuel (Jan 18, 2010)

exactLEE said:
			
		

> Stephen in SoKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have delivered 1,000's of cords. When the customer hands me a tip I return it to them and say buy your kids a special gift. It is always $10-$20. I tell them Iam the owner and I appreciate their business.
Thomas


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 18, 2010)

Nothing really to add here, but I've bought contractors at my house some sodas at the local store and offered a pizza which they didn't accept.  They were good, hardworking guys and I appreciated it.  

The only cash tip I leave is to the waiter or waitress. 

Matt


----------



## Berone (Jan 19, 2010)

Proper etiquette says do not tip the owner. 
These days I tip more than I used to, particularly to people I deal with regularly. The guy at the lot where I park my car occasionally gets a buck. I guess that's not common, because he always remembers me and no matter how long I've been there, my car is at the front of the lot when I'm ready to go. The guy who delivered the firewood today on 12 pallets and was kind of screwed by the warehouse when they loaded the truck? He spent 90 minutes with my crew humping wood and doing what needed to be done without comment or complaint. He got a little extra from me.


----------

